# Charlotte Harbor Tarpon



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The small ones move along when the big ones come to town because the big ones bring big fish with teeth that eat the little guys. 

Other than that, find a deeper cut between two islands or sandbars and fish the cut.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Went out last weekend and there were plenty of them rolling around the bar south of Burnt Store marina at dawn. By 8:00 a.m. they disappeared.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Look for bait. They are in the harbor. Putting in a couple weeks is hardly any time at all. I wouldn't expect a bunch of people to chime in with their secrets when they have spent many years figuring out the fish.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I understand and nor do I think a couple weeks is a lot either. Ive spent way longer on other species for sure. Y'all were nice enough to give me a couple hints and that's all I was looking for. Much appreciated.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Like Ben mentioned, try along the outside edges of the flats 1st thing in the morning. They also move up river in all the rivers when it starts to get hot like this. Also check up in the deeper residential canals.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

SW


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellent! Nice catch. Now YOU'RE hooked!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Way to go!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## jabee (Jun 8, 2017)

Yep, You'll be hooked forever now !


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I haven't seen too many in the harbor, but they are thick in the mornings in the deeper residential canals.


----------

